# Life has thrown us a curve!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Update: as you know, nothing goes as planned. Three days before we were to move out, Feb. 3.-Joe was not feeling well. I got him to go to thee ER, we were thinking maybe panic attacks.
He was in atrial fibrillation,(AF). Not only that he has cardiomyopathy, his heart function was only 10%. Long story short, over this last week-he is still in AF, can't get it stopped. He will be having a cardio conversion tomorrow. 
They must stop that first in order for his heart to get stronger. It has been a very long week, one in which I had to figure out how to pack and move, close on the our house without Joe. Find a place to live here & then close on our house in Florida. 
To say this has been a stressful week is an understatement!
Good news is that the docs feel that Joes AF is not hereditary and that the cardiomyopathy is caused by the AF and not a virus or other degenerative disease. 
This means that once they can stop the AF, the hopes are that his heart will start to repair itself to a more normal function. 
I have been living at the hospital, the dogs are at my friends kennel Debbie McNabb's. I got power of attorney and managed to close on both properties and my family helped me get moved and put our belongings in storage. We are hoping Joe will get out in the next week, they say he can follow up in Florida! THEN we can move!

The girls in our friends kennel...having play time!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW!! Debby I cannot imagine what you have been going through!! Please know Joe is in my prayers, and, girl, I know you have more than a plate-full, but it is so very good to hear from you! Please keep us updated whenever you can. ((((((Big hugs)))))) to you and the girls, and tell Joe hurry up get himself out of that hospital so ya'll can get to Florida!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! So sorry you've been going thru the ringer. Will be thinking/praying for all of you.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my what a week! I hope your husband gets better soon, at least you know your girls are safe. Sending <<hugs>> make sure you take care of yourself, I think you deserve a little spoiling right now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a nightmare for you,hugs to you and your family and the fur babies


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

keeping you in my prayers


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiiiiii ai aiiii AIII ! Yes, nothing ever goes smooth like planned...it*s always something...I really feel for you and your husband. Hope he gets well soon !!! XOXO from me and Baby.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear you've been going thru all this. i hope your husband gets better real soon. that's a cute pic of Lily , Raisin and Mia. that little dog next to Lilly is so cute too . looks like the same size as Lily


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no! Wow! That's a lot to handle! That's a lot of stress for anyone! The girls must be wondering what the heck is going on! I think Joe needs to relax. Once he it sinks in that you are handling everything just fine, he will get better! 

You and Joe and the girls are in my thoughts! Will be looking for updates!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry you are going through such a tough time, hope your Husband gets well soon and you can continue with your plans. X


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Goodness, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband! Ya'll will be in my prayers, I can't imagine the stress you feel!! It's good to see your girls are being cared for and hopefully your hubby will be on the mend soon!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Dang I was thinking about you and assuming we hadn't heard from you due to the move. Sorry for the curveball. Tough, I know. I wish you strength in the upcoming days/weeks. Hope you make it to Florida soon.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> WOW!! Debby I cannot imagine what you have been going through!! Please know Joe is in my prayers, and, girl, I know you have more than a plate-full, but it is so very good to hear from you! Please keep us updated whenever you can. ((((((Big hugs)))))) to you and the girls, and tell Joe hurry up get himself out of that hospital so ya'll can get to Florida!!!


Thanks Tina...it really has been a nightmare, but I just new that I had to do it all myself and problem solve to get the banks in gear. If it had been one house..ok. But to close on two and one in a different state was crazy. I won't even talk about the craziness of packing and getting out of a 5 bedroom three level home....!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow Debby, I just can't imagine having to deal with all that ...talk about stressors..that was over load...sounds like you managed everything well...Joe will always remember how when the chips were down you just pulled up your socks and got on with it...I will keep you all in my prayers...you and Joe will doubly enjoy that Florida sun when all of this is behind you.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my, prayers for your husband and you, that is an unbelievable stress for both of you. What awful luck. Hugs and scratches to your dogs, as they must be awful stressed too. I send good vibes and some prayers, that your husband's heart gets well soon.


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow, Prayers for Joe's full recovery. Hopefully soon you'll be settled in Florida and Joe will be able to return to his normal activity level. All good thoughts your way.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry to hear you're going through all this. It seems like you can't catch a break lately! I really hope your husband is ok and will get better soon so you can finalise this move to Florida.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no  you and your family are on my thoughts. I'm glad the pups are in good hands so you can focus on your husband.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers


Thanks you so much! Prayers are so powerful, I know we will get throught it, but really, it is something that I just have to laugh at! What ELSe is there to do!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> Wow!! So sorry you've been going thru the ringer. Will be thinking/praying for all of you.


Thank you, it means so much...Murphy's law can really be a b____ some times!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

michele said:


> What a nightmare for you,hugs to you and your family and the fur babies


Thanks Michele, hugs are the best!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh my what a week! I hope your husband gets better soon, at least you know your girls are safe. Sending <<hugs>> make sure you take care of yourself, I think you deserve a little spoiling right now.


OMG, I will DEFINATELY spoil myself when the time comes. This is one of those times that you just have to know that "I" can do anything that any other man or person can!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm so sorry to hear you've been going thru all this. i hope your husband gets better real soon. that's a cute pic of Lily , Raisin and Mia. that little dog next to Lilly is so cute too . looks like the same size as Lily


Thanks Elaine..this is the k9 kennel that we use for obediencse. Put hey are wonderfully!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> Oh no! Wow! That's a lot to handle! That's a lot of stress for anyone! The girls must be wondering what the heck is going on! I think Joe needs to relax. Once he it sinks in that you are handling everything just fine, he will get better!
> 
> You and Joe and the girls are in my thoughts! Will be looking for updates!


Thank you Cindy, the thought and prayers are so important. This has been a nightmare, I hope I wake up from it soon!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lisa T said:


> Sorry you are going through such a tough time, hope your Husband gets well soon and you can continue with your plans. X


Thanks Lisa..I'm planning on moving forward for his sake. Florida would be a wonderful place to recouperation!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Debbie I am so sorry to hear what you and hubby are going through!! How is he doing now??? Did you make it to your new home yet?? It just seems to be one thing after the next. I'm relieved it's not hereditary. I'm sure you are both ready for your new home in paradise. Hope things are looking up for you love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Big prayers and big hugs xx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

